# Peruflora's Saltimbanco



## Silvan (Aug 21, 2015)

Bought this cross back in spring of 2011 at the Montreal botanical garden
(thanks Denis! ). It's been quite the slow grower.
But I always find boisserianum crosses to be slow under my growing
conditions. Anyway, it's started to open about three days ago and I've
wanted to wait until the flower had reach it's full awfulness...err..I mean
awesomeness!! 







the beast ! (well in my basement it's one of the bigger ones)


----------



## fibre (Aug 21, 2015)

terrible awesome! I like it.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Fibre. Don't mind my comments as I really do love this cross a lot.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 21, 2015)

I like it lot! Those spots a wonderful and I think the twisted petals add character.


----------



## troy (Aug 21, 2015)

Love your phrag!! Nice flowers!!


----------



## Justin (Aug 21, 2015)

it's got character! awfully awesome or awesomely awful...either way i love it lol.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 21, 2015)

You're a great Phrag. grower, mon ami!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 21, 2015)

Love the coloring on and in the pouch. Awesome!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2015)

Healthy plant, lovely color, and wonderful pouch!


----------



## Achamore (Aug 21, 2015)

Can you state what is in it cross-wise..?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2015)

kovachii x boisserianum
Very well grown, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah... that's where the reticulation comes from... Thank you Eric..!


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 22, 2015)

Great color and love the pouch.


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 22, 2015)

Well grown plant and attractive flower for sure.


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah, a very graceful flower with wonderful color. It almost
looks floofy for a Phrag. How nice! Sometimes Phrags.
look almost stern to me. I love this bit of ruffle.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 23, 2015)

Floofy... I like that term..!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Floofy... I like that term..!



:rollhappy: We usually use it with Cattleya.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks guys! 
I find it very rewarding to bloom a plant after many years of caring for it. 
Also, I like it's floofiness. It's different.
I wonder if it would have wider segments with 4N parents? 
..I'd buy that! 



SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy: We usually use it with Cattleya.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 23, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> You're a great Phrag. grower, mon ami!



One day I hope to be as good as you, ma très chère amie.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 24, 2015)

Cool and very similar to mine!


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 24, 2015)

Cutie !!! I love phrags--- more bang for your buck with multiple flowers!!!


----------



## Silvan (Aug 24, 2015)

L I Jane said:


> Cutie !!! I love phrags--- more bang for your buck with multiple flowers!!!



...and most of the time, you don't have to wait a decade before you see your Phrags bloom or rebloom... most of the time..


----------



## Silvan (Aug 24, 2015)

eaborne said:


> Cool and very similar to mine!



Is your also a slow grower ? I'm just wondering if this grex would be more vigorous if grown warmer.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 25, 2015)

Congrats!! Amazing plant!


----------



## eaborne (Aug 25, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Is your also a slow grower ? I'm just wondering if this grex would be more vigorous if grown warmer.



Not really that I've noticed but it certainly gets warm weather here 
But it is a primary kovachii cross so there will be some variations in preferred growing temps from the different offspring.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 26, 2015)

colour slightly fading away...


----------

